# Largest Earthquake in 40 years hit Asia



## Avatar4321 (Dec 26, 2004)

http://www.cnn.com/2004/WORLD/asiapcf/12/26/asia.quake/index.html

Apparently its an 8.5. I hope we all remember the people of asia in our prayers tonight.


----------



## NATO AIR (Dec 26, 2004)

My lord, I most definitely will.  What a horrific fierce act of nature.  This thing was hitting all over Asia... jeez.


----------



## krisy (Dec 27, 2004)

Unbeleivable! When I first heard the story,the news had not said anything about the tsunamis. When I turned it on later,I couldn't believe what they were saying. I didn't know such a thing could happen. My prayers to those people.


----------



## Zhukov (Dec 27, 2004)

The count is now over 21,000 according to the radio this morning...


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 27, 2004)

Zhukov said:
			
		

> The count is now over 21,000 according to the radio this morning...




I hope they all remain in the Compassionate Embrace of Amida Buddha....

A terrible reminder of impermenance.


----------



## KarlMarx (Dec 28, 2004)

According to Drudge, the number is now estimated to be as high as 45,000. Remember folks, Man's might is nothing compared to that of nature and of God.

To add insult to injury, an official is now complaining that the US is being "stingy" in its relief efforts to the affected areas.... and to make it even more ironic, the official works for the UN! Kind of like the kettle  calling the pot black don't you think? I have to say, those folks don't miss a trick, do they? The worst catastrophe of the century and yet they still find time to bash the US. Some people have no class, and no shame!

http://www.washtimes.com/national/20041228-122330-7268r.htm


----------



## NATO AIR (Dec 28, 2004)

can we make this thread a sticky one, so we can make it the clearininghouse for information and updates on this disaster?


----------



## NATO AIR (Dec 28, 2004)

there is a whole lot more we could do for these people, i don't know what the fuck the bigwigs in Washington and at the Pentagon are thinking but this is heinous.

we have medical teams that haven't even been put on standby, including ones here in yokosuka and at atsugi... these folks are experienced first responders who could help save lives and secure areas.

we have seabee units that could help build ditches, drains, new roads, anything the hardest hit areas could use to get back on their knees at least.

we're the best in the world at our jobs, and the best we've gotten in 48 hours is a fucking check to a few nations?  we can do a lot better, i'm sitting here talking to people waiting to do something, wanting to do something, who have the training to do something... and haven't heard shit.

heinous.


----------



## NATO AIR (Dec 28, 2004)

so far, its a check to a few nations.... somebody needs to get on the ball....



> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A27723-2004Dec26.html
> 
> Flooded Nations Get U.S. Help
> 
> ...


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 28, 2004)

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> so far, its a check to a few nations.... somebody needs to get on the ball....


 Over 40,000 dead now----staggering--damn they need a lot of help !!!!

I've surfed and seen some big waves but these babies were going 500mph !!! I can't even imagine it !!


----------



## krisy (Dec 28, 2004)

According to insein's thread,we are supposed to be giving more financial aid. I agree that we need to have relief and medical workers there....now!!!!! This is awful! I have never heard of such a natural disaster. I just keep thinking of how horrific it had to be. On the beach sun bathing one minute.....


----------



## Adam's Apple (Dec 28, 2004)

I just hope that all those people who are bitching and complaining about our snowstorm will get some perspective on things and realize just how lucky they were to have to deal with the after effects of a snowstorm instead of a powerful earthquate with tsunami.  As for me, I will take the snowfall (all 20 inches received here) and consider myself greatly blessed.

The Geology Department at our state university picked up this earthquake on their seismographic equipment.  To me, that is just incredible.  How many miles are we talking here--from the Midwest in the U.S. to southern Asia?  It's got to be at least half a planet away if not more.  That equipment must be spectacular--or maybe it was just the power of the earthquake that made picking it up on the instruments possible.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 28, 2004)

The official US response is sucking ass.  Hopefully people will dig deep and give to the Red Cross.  I am writing a letter to the President too.  The US military should be there helping so that it doesn't look like all we care about is Iraq.  Who the hell is running his PR?


----------



## Zhukov (Dec 28, 2004)

> The Geology Department at our state university picked up this earthquake on their seismographic equipment.  To me, that is just incredible.  How many miles are we talking here--from the Midwest in the U.S. to southern Asia?  It's got to be at least half a planet away if not more.  That equipment must be spectacular--or maybe it was just the power of the earthquake that made picking it up on the instruments possible.



Actually, sensitive equipment can detect an earthquake of 3.5 magnitude anywhere in the world.


----------



## KarlMarx (Dec 28, 2004)

Adam's Apple said:
			
		

> I just hope that all those people who are bitching and complaining about our snowstorm will get some perspective on things and realize just how lucky they were to have to deal with the after effects of a snowstorm instead of a powerful earthquate with tsunami.  As for me, I will take the snowfall (all 20 inches received here) and consider myself greatly blessed.
> 
> The Geology Department at our state university picked up this earthquake on their seismographic equipment.  To me, that is just incredible.  How many miles are we talking here--from the Midwest in the U.S. to southern Asia?  It's got to be at least half a planet away if not more.  That equipment must be spectacular--or maybe it was just the power of the earthquake that made picking it up on the instruments possible.


Do you realize what kind of power is needed to fuel an earthquake of that magnitude? Hundreds of miles of the Earth's crust was moved 100 feet. Not only that, but the Earth's rotation was changed by about 3 or 4 microseconds. Even if you had detonated every nuclear weapon in every country's arsenal all at the same time in the same spot, there would be no way that you'd even come close to the power of that earthquake.

This makes me wonder, will GPS be affected? After all, if the Earth's rotation was affected, wouldn't it throw that off?


----------



## insein (Dec 28, 2004)

up to 60,000 dead.  Unfortunately its looking like well over 100,000 will be dead from the initial quake and tsunami's.  Frightening.

http://drudgereport.com/


----------



## padisha emperor (Dec 29, 2004)

yes, it is really awful.

And some atiols, like the Maldives, were totally submerged, under water. If there is in the future ohter events like this one, Maldives will maybe disappear.....  :S

More than 55,000 casulaties, more  of Missings.....


I believe that USA will give  $ 35 Millions, European Union  30 millions of $.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 29, 2004)

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> yes, it is really awful.
> 
> And some atiols, like the Maldives, were totally submerged, under water. If there is in the future ohter events like this one, Maldives will maybe disappear.....  :S
> 
> ...


 you mean france may give return the billions they recieved from Saddam back in the form of aid to the tsunami victims ?  Nice of em.


----------



## Adam's Apple (Dec 29, 2004)

France is cheap.  The country is only giving 100,000 euros.


----------



## CSM (Dec 29, 2004)

Adam's Apple said:
			
		

> France is cheap.  The country is only giving 100,000 euros.


 Dont worry. Once those countries have been rebuilt, France will sell them all the weapons they can use and more.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 29, 2004)

And where in the hell are the rich Muslim countries ??????? supporting terrorism.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 29, 2004)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> And where in the hell are the rich Muslim countries ??????? supporting terrorism.




I don't think that we should let that color our reaction.

Other than a PR coup, it would simply be an outlet for the compassion that the US often feels.


----------



## Said1 (Dec 29, 2004)

Adam's Apple said:
			
		

> France is cheap.  The country is only giving 100,000 euros.





 :cof: Touche! Points for you!


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 29, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I don't think that we should let that color our reaction.
> 
> Other than a PR coup, it would simply be an outlet for the compassion that the US often feels.


 I think our reaction will be the same generosity as always---even when it comes to helping Muslim nations but when some yahoo says the US is stingy or some liberal says we're waging a war on religion, the truth needs to be magnified so these assholes get it !


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 29, 2004)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I think our reaction will be the same generosity as always---even when it comes to helping Muslim nations but when some yahoo says the US is stingy or some liberal says we're waging a war on religion, the truth needs to be magnified so these assholes get it !




First donate the money, then rub their faces in the truth.

Bush is sending military aid to help build the infrastructure needed to get the help to the right places and for medical help.  He has pledged 35 million.  We donated ? dollars.  The US is clearly not stingy....  blah blah blah.


----------



## padisha emperor (Dec 29, 2004)

Even for a tragedy, you kick France.
And then ? you will say that France is responsible of the Earthquake ?

morons...


Last estimation of the casulaties : more than 80,000.
This subject is really good to laugh, and to kick France. Totally.


France give 1,000,000 euros, not 100,000....
And EU give 30,000,000 dollars.....in these 30 millions, France pay too, France and german,y are the 2 countries who pay the more in the EU. Be sure, that in this help, we pay a lot.
so, shut up, and think to the victims and their families, instead of beeing stupid.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 29, 2004)

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Even for a tragedy, you kick France.
> And then ? you will say that France is responsible of the Earthquake ?
> 
> morons...
> ...




You are still only one member country, Germany another.  

You give so little per capita!  Only 1,000,000 Euros?  Sad and piddling little offer indeed!  

The entire EU ends up giving less than the US?  We send support troops in order to help build the roads and other infrastructure.  We send an Aircraft Carrier to help aid in delivering aide to places that need it and for the medical support that they can give.  What does France do?  They point to the EU as if that makes up for the sorry piddling amount your country is actually willing to do!  The EU is not your country France is, look to yourself before attempting to judge us.


----------



## KarlMarx (Dec 29, 2004)

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Even for a tragedy, you kick France.
> And then ? you will say that France is responsible of the Earthquake ?
> 
> morons...
> ...



Actually Padisha, private individuals here in the US are giving that much and a lot more. With our government's contribution, don't be surprised if over 50 or 60 percent of the money that goes to the affected areas come from America.

As for kicking France during this time of need. May I remind you that the UN seemed to have found the time to kick the US during this crisis. In addition, your country's government has acted pretty dishonorably during the entire Iraqi war and during the 1990s. First, your country was involved in the oil for food scandal, many high ranking government officials were accepting kickbacks and bribes from the Saddam regime. Then your government was helping Saddam Hussein avoid sanctions, then your government was trying to get the sanctions lifted. And all for economic benefit.

So, it's not that we hate France, we just hate governments that collaborate with mass murdering maniacs like Saddam Hussein. In addition, your president Jacques Chirac has made it quite clear that the EU should do all it can to counter American influence in the world. That sounds like a statement that is hostile to the United States to me. 

So what are we as Americans supposed to think? Are we supposed to support and admire your government when it has demonstrated time and time again over the course of the past several decades that it is hostile to us? Like you, we love our country and  we resent being the constant target of ridicule, and being blamed for all the perceived problems in the world.

Let me also remind you Padisha, that many American soldiers are buried in your country because they died trying to help gain your freedom in two World Wars. Some of us on this board have uncles, grandfathers or other relatives that fought during World War II in France.

I am afraid Padisha, that eventually our two countries will part company. France has not been a good faith partner in the war on terrorism and seems to be heading down the path of confrontation with us.

Sorry to have to break it to you like that, but that is the way it is with our two countries.... and will continue to be until your government changes its attitude.


----------



## Trigg (Dec 29, 2004)

With 100,000 deaths 1/3 to 1/2 of them being children, this is not the time to be bickering back and forth.

Bush confronted the UN about the stingy remark and they backed down. It never should have been said.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Dec 29, 2004)

hey Karl, don't forget.... the French were selling the Iraqi's anti-tank missles and other weapons right up until just before our invasion..... da pricks!


----------



## Adam's Apple (Dec 29, 2004)

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> France give 1,000,000 euros, not 100,000....



The list of countries giving financial aid was listed on the internet yesterday, and France was listed as giving 100,000 euros.  I will try to locate the listing again and bring it to the board for everyone's information.

Dilloduck, as far as the Arab countries are concerned, the only two I remember seeing on the list of financial contributions were Israel and Saudi Arabia.  There could have been others, but that is the only ones I remember off the top of my head.  The south Asian countries involved in this tragedy are closer to the Arab countries than they are to the U.S., so it dumbfounds me that more of the Arab countries aren't contributing to this worthy cause.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Dec 29, 2004)

Adam's Apple said:
			
		

> The south Asian countries involved in this tragedy are closer to the Arab countries than they are to the U.S., so it dumbfounds me that more of the Arab countries aren't contributing to this worthy cause.



A friend of mine is a Malaysian Muslim.  He always tells me that the Arab Muslims and the SE Asian Muslims in many ways don't like each other.  The Arabs probably just figure that it was "God's will" and so who are they to offer aid to the suffering - that deserved it in "God's" eyes......


----------



## NATO AIR (Dec 29, 2004)

The news only gets worse and worse, but now EVERYONE seems to be realizing the horrific magnitude of this, and is starting to get on the ball.

There's a carrier task force on the way to Thailand/Indonesia and an expeditionary force on the way to Sri Lanka.  Apparently this is only the beginning, the Pentagon says this is looking to be an operation with missions and goals to stretch into 2006... these people have been devastated in a way most of us can not imagine.  

(and besides, the US is the FIRST & BEST RESPONDER to these disasters, fuck the europeans, they probably want a trade deal or something in return for assistance, and don't even get me started on their chinese allies)


----------



## KarlMarx (Dec 29, 2004)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> hey Karl, don't forget.... the French were selling the Iraqi's anti-tank missles and other weapons right up until just before our invasion..... da pricks!


True.... of course, if I were to list all the transgressions of the French, Germans, Russians and Chinese with regard to Saddam, I'd have to break my strict policy of limiting my posts to 100 million words or less.....


----------



## freeandfun1 (Dec 29, 2004)

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> True.... of course, if I were to list all the transgressions of the French, Germans, Russians and Chinese with regard to Saddam, I'd have to break my strict policy of limiting my posts to 100 million words or less.....



sad but true!


----------



## NATO AIR (Dec 29, 2004)

good on him



> http://www.nytimes.com/2004/12/29/i...&en=86aab162f77ac9dc&ei=5094&partner=homepage
> 
> Bush Announces 4-Nation Team to Coordinate Aid for Southern Asia
> By DAVID STOUT
> ...


----------



## NATO AIR (Dec 29, 2004)

its reading stories like this, you begin to slowly picture the horror of what happened, and the devastation this will signify for decades to come for so many.  we saw this on CNN today a few minutes before quarters and there wasn't a dry eye in the room.



> http://www.latimes.com/news/nationw...9dec29,0,7908295.story?coll=la-home-headlines
> 
> Father's Grip No Match for Wave
> Hundreds of children in a southern Indian city were killed, unable to fight the torrent. Parents wonder if they should have done more.
> ...


----------



## NATO AIR (Dec 29, 2004)

hopefully they won't be unfounded



> http://service.spiegel.de/cache/international/0,1518,334721,00.html
> 
> Does Aceh Have a Chance for Peace amid the Disaster?
> 
> ...


----------



## onedomino (Dec 30, 2004)

----------

From the USGS, check out the quake activity near Sumatra since 12.26 (website might take a minute to load):

http://wwwneic.cr.usgs.gov/neis/bulletin/ 

----------


----------



## Adam's Apple (Dec 30, 2004)

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> France give 1,000,000 euros, not 100,000....



The article I saw listing initial donations by countries is no longer available on Reuters.  Revised figures now show that France is giving 20 million, which is a far more respectable figure than 100,000 euros (about $177,000).


----------



## Adam's Apple (Dec 30, 2004)

Here's updated donations list as of 12/29/04 from Reuters.  Can you believe how little China is kicking in?

FACTBOX-Nations pledge aid after Asia tsunami disaster
29 Dec 2004 23:30:10 GMT

Source: Reuters

(Updates with more contributions)

LONDON, Dec 29 (Reuters) - The United Nations mobilised what it called the biggest relief operation in its history following Sunday's giant wave which killed tens of thousands of people.

In just three days, some 50 to 60 nations have donated or pledged more than $220 million in cash, about the same amount of in-kind contributions and extensive logistic support, U.N. Emergency Relief Coordinator Jan Egeland said, characterising the response as "phenomenal."

The following is a list of contributions pledged, compiled from reports by Reuters bureaux and U.N. agencies.

AUSTRALIA: Increased aid to $27 million and said it, the United States, Japan and India were considering setting up a group to coordinate help. Also sent five air force transport planes with supplies and medical specialists to Sumatra, and two 15-member emergency medical teams and 12 police to Phuket.

AUSTRIA: 1 million euros ($1.4 million) in aid to countries hit.

BELGIUM: Military plane due to stop at Dubai to load most of its cargo -- UNICEF aid such as tents, vaccines.

BRITAIN: Pledged 15 million pounds ($28.9 million); plastic sheets and tents worth 250,000 pounds to Sri Lanka; 370,000 pounds to EU aid offer, $100,000 to World Health Organisation.

BRAZIL: Airforce plane with up to 10 tons of food and 6-8 tons of medicines to Thailand.

CANADA: Government aid C$40 million ($33 million). Private donations to non-governmental organisations like the Red Cross exceeds C$8.5 million ($7 million). Canada sent blankets, water tables, jerrycans and plastic sheeting to Sri Lanka; another plane off for Indonesia on Thursday.

*CHINA:* 21.6 million yuan ($2.6 million) of aid to India, Indonesia, Thailand, Sri Lanka and Maldives.

CZECH REPUBLIC: Sent drinking water and medicine to Sri Lanka and Thailand; pledged 10 million crowns ($446,000).

DENMARK: Increased aid pledge to 85 million Danish crowns ($15.6 million) after spending almost all initial 10 million crowns pledged. Aid to cover -- medical supplies, food, water, shelter, reconstruction.

UNICEF flight from Copenhagen taking supplies to the area, including oral rehydration salts and medical supplies for 150,000 people for three months. 

EGYPT: Red Crescent Society sending plane with $81,000 worth of medicine and other aid as initial step.

EUROPEAN UNION: Ready to release up to 30 million euros on top of 3 million euros already allocated to IFRC.

FINLAND: Pledged 2.5 million euros spread among World Food Programme, UNICEF, WHO and IFRC. Local aid groups give 75,000 euros. Finnish Red Cross send field hospital with 15 staff to Sri Lanka and 31 aid workers to Thailand.

FRANCE: 15 million euros pledged to affected states. French authorities and aid groups decide to send 110 tonnes of aid.

GERMANY: Doubling emergency aid to 2 million euros. Medical evacuation plane to set off for Phuket, two more planes to take disaster relief teams, medicine and consular officials there. Germany's largest utility E.ON donates 1 million euros.

GREECE: Sending C-130 transport aircraft carrying 25 rescue workers to Phuket on Thursday to help with rescue operations. Sent plane to Sri Lanka with 5 tonnes of food and clothes; 150,000 euros in aid.

ISRAEL: Sent one medical team to Sri Lanka, one to Thailand. Military search and rescue team due in Sri Lanka, held up by coordination problems.

ITALY: Will send 2 Hercules aircraft, one to Sri Lanka, one to Thailand.

JAPAN: Pledged $30 million in aid, sent three navy vessels to Thailand to help rescue survivors.

KUWAIT: Pledged supplies worth $2 million, sent $100,000 immediate aid.

NETHERLANDS: Contributing 2 million euros to Red Cross-Red Crescent appeal, plus participating in EU aid programme.

NEW ZEALAND: Government is donating up to NZ$5 million in aid, sending a 10-person victim identification team to Thailand.

NORWAY: Preliminary contribution of 50 million Norwegian crowns ($8.2 million) for emergency relief, including medicine, food, clean water and shelter.

POLAND: Earmarked 1 million zlotys ($336,000) for Polish NGOs involved in relief.

QATAR - Sent urgent relief aid worth $10 million.

SAUDI ARABIA: Pledged $10 million aid package -- $5 million of food, tents and medicine via Saudi Red Crescent, $5 million for international aid groups such as the Red Cross, UNHCR.

SINGAPORE: Contributing some $1.2 million to global effort, military medical teams and supplies ready to fly to Indonesia.

SLOVAKIA: Sent plane with drinking water, tents and medicine to Sri Lanka; aid worth 6.6 million Slovak crowns ($231,660).

SLOVENIA: Donating 20 million tolars ($113,500) of aid through International Red Cross and Crescent.

SOUTH KOREA: Raises aid to $2 million, may send military cargo plane to move aid workers and supplies.

SPAIN: Sent aircraft to Sri Lanka with first aid, sanitary equipment and 19 volunteers, promised 50 million euros.

SWEDEN: Sent 2 communications specialists to help U.N. relief efforts in Sri Lanka. Sending tents and communication equipment to Maldives. Swedish Red Cross to contribute $750,000 to IFRC appeal.

SWITZERLAND: Has allotted 2 million Swiss francs in aid on six teams to bring in drinking water, food and shelter supplies.

TAIWAN: Pledged $5 million more after giving $100,000 to Indonesia, $50,000 each to Thailand, India and Sri Lanka. Sends more than 100 relief workers.

UNITED ARAB EMIRATES: Pledged $2 million in aid; its Red Crescent society to provide food, blankets and clothing.

UNITED STATES: Pledged initial $35 million. Pentagon ordered 12 vessels to region, though no decision taken on their role.

INTERNATIONAL COMMITTEE OF THE RED CROSS: Cargo plane flying from Kenya to Sri Lanka carrying 105 tonnes of supplies, provide aid to 150,000 people in north and east. Trying to raise more than 50 million Swiss francs ($44 million).

INTERNATIONAL FEDERATION OF THE RED CROSS AND RED CRESCENT: has dispensed initial one million Swiss franc grant for relief efforts and launched appeal for 7.5 million francs.

IMF: Intends to provide assistance, no specific pledges.

UNHCR: Initially distributing $380,000 of non-food relief items, including plastic sheeting, clothing, kitchen sets.

UNICEF: Delivered 50 water tanks to southern India, 45-tonne shipment of water purification tablets and water systems due to reach Sri Lanka on Thursday. WHO and UNICEF said they were providing four emergency kits to Indonesia to cover 40,000 people for three months, providing shelter, food and clothing.

U.N. WORLD FOOD PROGRAMME: Sends 168 tonnes of commodities to Sri Lanka, plus more than 4,000 tonnes of rice, wheatflour, lentils and sugar, enough to provide 500,000 people with emergency rations for two weeks.

U.N. DEVELOPMENT PROGRAMME: Provided $100,000 each to Sri Lanka, India, Indonesia, the Maldives and Thailand to help assess damage and coordinate emergency needs.

U.N. POPULATION FUND: Earmarked up to $1 million and extra staff to help health needs of pregnant and nursing women.

(For more news about emergency relief visit Reuters AlertNet www.alertnet.org email: alertnet@reuters.com; +44 207 542 2432)


----------



## KarlMarx (Dec 30, 2004)

I did a Google search on the Reichter scale - which is the scale used to measure the severity of earthquakes.... I ran across this tidbit, which was posted in 1997. FYI .... the earthquake that caused the tsunamis in Asia was measured as a 9.0 magnitude quake.

Note the emphasis on the last sentence.


_1) Why is the Riechter Scale no higher than 8.9?

The Riechter scale DOES go higher than 8.9.  An earthquake 
of above 8.9 is EXTREMELY unlikely.  The Riechter scale follows a certain 
pattern.  2.0 is ten times as strong as 1.0, 3.0 is ten times as strong as 
2.0, 4.0 is ten times as strong as 3.0, etc.  Therefore, a 9.0 on the 
Riechter scale is 100000000 times as strong as a 1.0!  *It would be 100 
times as strong as a 7.0, which can cause extreme damage.* _

Here is a table (which can be found in it's entirety 
at http://www.seismo.unr.edu/ftp/pub/louie/class/100/magnitude.html)

of the equivalent yield in tons of dynamite of the force equivalent of earthquakes. Note that a magnitude 9.0 earthquake has an equivalent force
of 32 billion tons of dynamite (or 32,000 megatons). This is more explosive power than all the nuclear weapons in all the arsenals in the world.



Richter Magnitude - 4.0            
TNT for Seismic Energy Yield - 1,000 tons     
Example - Small Nuclear Weapon

Richter Magnitude - 4.5            
TNT for Seismic Energy Yield - 5,100 tons     
Example - Average Tornado (total energy)

 Richter Magnitude - 6.5        
 TNT for Seismic Energy Yield - 5 million tons     
 Example - Northridge, CA Quake, 1994

 Richter Magnitude - 7.0       
 TNT for Seismic Energy Yield - 32 million tons     
 Example - Hyogo-Ken Nanbu, Japan Quake, 1995; Largest Thermonuclear Weapon

 Richter Magnitude - 7.5      
 TNT for Seismic Energy Yield - 160 million tons     
 Example - Landers, CA Quake, 1992

 Richter Magnitude - 8.0        
 TNT for Seismic Energy Yield - 1 billion tons     
 Example - San Francisco, CA Quake, 1906

 Richter Magnitude - 8.5        
 TNT for Seismic Energy Yield - 5 billion tons     
 Example - Anchorage, AK Quake, 1964

* Richter Magnitude - 9.0       
 TNT for Seismic Energy Yield - 32 billion tons     
 Example - Chilean Quake, 1960, Sumatra Earthquake of 2004*


----------



## NATO AIR (Dec 30, 2004)

haunting....



> http://www.latimes.com/news/nationw...0dec30,0,4329149.story?coll=la-home-headlines
> 
> CATASTROPHE IN SOUTHERN ASIA
> Tsunami Torments Minds After Breaking Bodies
> ...


----------



## NATO AIR (Dec 30, 2004)

recent developments-



> White House To Send Jeb Bush To Tsunami-Affected Areas
> Congress Ready To Give "Very Generous" Aid
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6769602/





> US Spy Satellites Deployed For Tsunami Relief Effort
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6770108/


----------



## pllove (Dec 30, 2004)

it is terrible!


----------



## hylandrdet (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm mobilizing as fast as I can; in our area we're gathering as much food, supplies and clothing as possible. This is my area of expertise; I've done it too long to stop now. 

What we're doing now is truly America at it finest hour!!!


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 31, 2004)

I applaud your efforts--it's always honorable to give--you may switch to raising money tho and the other stuff you have collected can go to locals who need help--they just can't handle bulk donations like that right now and are still making need assesments--just a tip---don't want you to think that I am criticizing your efforts IN ANY WAY.


----------



## padisha emperor (Dec 31, 2004)

Glad of this international help and cooperation.

But it is sad that humanity have to wait a tsunami who killed more than 125,000 people to be united.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 31, 2004)

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Glad of this international help and cooperation.
> 
> But it is sad that humanity have to wait a tsunami who killed more than 125,000 people to be united.


 sad indeed but don't get your hopes up on this unity stuff---- the wars will go on as scheduled


----------



## padisha emperor (Dec 31, 2004)

oh, I know, war will go on, and probably first with the USA.


----------



## Said1 (Dec 31, 2004)

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> oh, I know, war will go on, and probably first with the USA.



You really ARE ignorant aren't you?? Where you raised that way, or is it just a french thing? I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt by asking, but I know way to many frenchmen to know your attitude is probably the result of generations of inbreeding! Does having a head so large your neck can't hold it up affect your social life, or are there others like you where you come from?


----------



## NATO AIR (Dec 31, 2004)

like a mother in darfur, only this time it was mother nature that was heartless and cruel



> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6772870/
> 
> Mother forced to choose which son to save
> She lets go boy, 5, in raging flood; he turns up alive laterThe Associated Press
> ...


----------



## NATO AIR (Dec 31, 2004)

perhaps somehow there will be peace, maybe with a serious US and British push



> http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...wl_sthasia_afp/asiaquakesrilanka_041231222629
> 
> Prayers as tsunami fuels rare unity in Sri Lanka
> 
> ...


----------



## NATO AIR (Dec 31, 2004)

horrible, the stories only get worse and worse



> http://www.cnn.com/2004/WORLD/asiapcf/12/31/tsunami.families/index.html
> Sisters see spouses die; mom makes wrenching choice
> Friday, December 31, 2004 Posted: 2:45 PM EST (1945 GMT)
> 
> ...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 31, 2004)

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Glad of this international help and cooperation.
> 
> But it is sad that humanity have to wait a tsunami who killed more than 125,000 people to be united.



Well Its not our fault there are certain nations that oppose doing whats right for political reasons.


----------



## padisha emperor (Jan 1, 2005)

No relation with the tsunami.

And don't consider the USA as the poor victim of the Iraqi crisis, in the UNO.
you're the outlaw.


----------



## KarlMarx (Jan 1, 2005)

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> No relation with the tsunami.
> 
> And don't consider the USA as the poor victim of the Iraqi crisis, in the UNO.
> you're the outlaw.


We're the outlaw?!?!?!? That implies that there is a law that we are breaking, does it not? But what law are we breaking? Saddam Hussein was involved with activities that broke UN resolutions, but the Security Council was on Saddam's payroll including China and FRANCE. The United States was merely enforcing the resolutions of the United Nations and at the same time taking action to protect its interests and its national security.

So the US is an outlaw and you look down at us? But Saddam, well! He was good enough for your government.... never mind that he was breaking every UN resolution... never mind that your government was helping him do it..... never mind that your government was complicit in genocide, and complicit in one of the largest mass extermination of human beings since the Nazi Holocaust..... 

The Chirac government doesn't seem much better than the Vichy government when it comes to collaborating with genocidal megalomaniacs....


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 1, 2005)

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> We're the outlaw?!?!?!? That implies that there is a law that we are breaking, does it not? But what law are we breaking? Saddam Hussein was involved with activities that broke UN resolutions, but the Security Council was on Saddam's payroll including China and FRANCE. The United States was merely enforcing the resolutions of the United Nations and at the same time taking action to protect its interests and its national security.
> 
> So the US is an outlaw and you look down at us? But Saddam, well! He was good enough for your government.... never mind that he was breaking every UN resolution... never mind that your government was helping him do it..... never mind that your government was complicit in genocide, and complicit in one of the largest mass extermination of human beings since the Nazi Holocaust.....
> 
> The Chirac government doesn't seem much better than the Vichy government when it comes to collaborating with genocidal megalomaniacs....



Good point---in fact if France wants him they can have Saddam as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## NATO AIR (Jan 1, 2005)

oh man...i can't believe how devastating this tsunami was.



> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A39780-2004Dec31.html
> 
> On the Indonesian Coast
> Not a Living Soul Seen On Long Trek Home
> ...


----------



## padisha emperor (Jan 2, 2005)

I think that we should tranfer the post about USA and France (karl marx's, dillo's and mine) in the thread "Europe", this thread is for the tsunami.

I will answer to you in the Europe thread


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 2, 2005)

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> I think that we should tranfer the post about USA and France (karl marx's, dillo's and mine) in the thread "Europe", this thread is for the tsunami.
> 
> I will answer to you in the Europe thread


 
There ya go again ! Whatever gives you this sense that you are in charge of everything. This is not your board, you are NOT a moderator. Get a grip on the reality that you are just another small fish in a big ocean. Take care of YOUR part of the pond in France--it's polluted.


----------



## NATO AIR (Jan 2, 2005)

It looks like hopefully the death toll will cap around 150,000... we can only hope...


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jan 2, 2005)

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> It looks like hopefully the death toll will cap around 150,000... we can only hope...



unfortunately, it won't.  they are reporting almost 100K dead in Indonesia alone.  have you seen the before and after satellite images of the region?

devestating!  and of BIBLICAL proportions.  Some truly believe this could be the beginning of the end..... pestilence, plagues, etc. will be spurned from this.....


----------



## padisha emperor (Jan 4, 2005)

Dillo, are you dumb ? it was only a SUGGESTION to avoid a discussion about Iraq, Europe, france and USA here, on this thread about the Tsunami and it casualties......

Don't take all from me as personal attack against you or as a demonstration of arrogance or wish of total control, guy !


----------



## manu1959 (Jan 4, 2005)

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> No relation with the tsunami.
> 
> And don't consider the USA as the poor victim of the Iraqi crisis, in the UNO.
> you're the outlaw.



no more so than the french trading with iraq in violation of UN embargo resolutions or killing "terrorists" in the congo.

how is that whole racist dress code thing going with the head scarves in paris?


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 4, 2005)

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Dillo, are you dumb ? it was only a SUGGESTION to avoid a discussion about Iraq, Europe, france and USA here, on this thread about the Tsunami and it casualties......
> 
> Don't take all from me as personal attack against you or as a demonstration of arrogance or wish of total control, guy !





You have to go through proper channels---this isn't the UN


----------

